# Working in USA



## Nevil (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi folks, am thinking about trying for work in USA California perhaps but would likely go where the work takes me, am Irish but with UK qualifications in plumbing,( NVQ level 3, City&Guilds ) , the visa system gets so confusing I just really want to know if I go there on my 90 visa waiver as Irish citizen is there any reason why I can't legally job hunt when am there, and then apply for whatever visa I need to allow me to work... 
Am happy to receive any offers of advice from anyone who may have done similar , and also be delighted to receive any genuine job offers ... 

By the way, am planning to be in USA by end of May 2013

Hope to hear soon 
Nev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, the main thing is that that's not how immigration works in the US.

Main thing to know is that you can't convert a 90 day VWP to an immigrant visa. (There are always exceptions, but best not to count on that sort of thing.) Even if you were to find a job with an employer who could sponsor your visa application, you'd have to return back home to apply for the proper visa at the consulate.

The other thing is that it's very very unlikely that you will be able to find employment as a plumber with an employer able to get the appropriate work authorization to sponsor you for a visa. It doesn't help that your Irish qualifications don't count for much in the US - you'd have to get licensing through the State in which you were planning to work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

there are no visa for trade jobs in the US 
You can job hunt ,,but cannot sign anything what you will get are job offers but you have to get there first with a green card

employment visa are obtained by the employer and you are interviewd in your own country
NVQ is unheard off


----------



## AnneConklin (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello Friends There is job in immigration works in the US this is a golden chance for all of you.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

AnneConklin said:


> Hello Friends There is job in immigration works in the US this is a golden chance for all of you.




!!!??? Explain please


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

mamasue said:


> !!!??? Explain please


I think the poster means seeing as your all so knowledgeable regarding the immigration processes, you should all be working for immigration. 

I must say I have received nothing but good advise off here, there are so many sites that just spam garbage and incorrect information.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sorry that you feel that way. We used this forum. For our move from the USA and found it to be quite helpful and the people quite supportive. Best of luck


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

jsharbuck said:


> I'm sorry that you feel that way. We used this forum. For our move from the USA and found it to be quite helpful and the people quite supportive. Best of luck


Can you re read what I typed please. I did not express dissatisfaction with this site at all, not really sure how that is unclear? You get a few that don't read posts properly which is evident in this case.


----------



## samuel5028 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nevil said:


> Hi folks, am thinking about trying for work in USA California perhaps but would likely go where the work takes me, am Irish but with UK qualifications in plumbing,( NVQ level 3, City&Guilds ) , the visa system gets so confusing I just really want to know if I go there on my 90 visa waiver as Irish citizen is there any reason why I can't legally job hunt when am there, and then apply for whatever visa I need to allow me to work...
> Am happy to receive any offers of advice from anyone who may have done similar , and also be delighted to receive any genuine job offers ...
> 
> By the way, am planning to be in USA by end of May 2013
> ...


You can apply by using the EB 3 visa under the eligibility criteria of unskilled worker and verify in uscis website. so that you will get more information about it


----------

